# Müritz: Hausboot in Seenot



## Ladi74 (25. April 2022)

Hab ich erst letzte Woche in Norge!
Hatte vom Vermieter ein Boot bekommen, wo der Motor nur ab und zu angesprungen ist. Plötzlich ging im Schärengebiet gar nix mehr. Zum Glück hatten wir keine Drift.
Vermieter angerufen, der natürlich nicht erreichbar war und erst nach 1/2Stunde zurück gerufen hat. Nach 50Startversuchen kam der Motor wieder und wir sind zum Camp zurück. Dort wurde uns erklärt, wie vorher am Telefon auch, dass wir zu doof sind, das Boot zu bedienen.
Wir haben das Boot getauscht und sind den Rest der Woche glücklich gewesen.

ABER!!! Am Donnerstag ist das Boot mit den Motorproblemem erneut vermietet worden! 
Diesmal fiel während der Fahrt der Motor aus. Die Truppe trieb queer durchs Hafenbecken und strandete. Auch ihnen wurde gesagt, dass sie zu doof zum Bootsfahren sind. 
Nach kurzem Check ist die Truppe wieder los und schaffte es bis in die Hafenausfahrt. Dort sind sie dann wieder mit Motorproblemen auf eine Schäre getrieben.
Boot wurde in den Hafen geschleppt und wartet auf den nächsten Pechvogel, der die Karre angedreht bekommt.
Das Sahnehäubchen war, dass das Boot einen extrem hohen Spritverbrauch hatte. Im Vergleich zu unserem Ersatzboot, verbrauchte die Karre bei gleicher Fahrweise, über die Hälfte mehr. Da bekommt man nur die Aussage: "Musst du nicht rasen! Verbrauchst du weniger."

Das der Motor rumzickt, war dem Vermieter bekannt und es wurde nichts unternommen!
Das war meine letzte Tour in dieses Camp!


----------



## Heilbutt (25. April 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe so was bisher noch nicht erlebt, da ich noch kein Hausboot hatte.

Ich spiele aber schon länger mit dem Gedanken mal eins zu mieten, und bin deshalb neugierig:
Gibt es dazu schon genaueres?!?
Mich wundert nämlich der Passus das "auch Wasser eingedrungen" sei...?!?
Motor abgekackt - okay - schlimm genug! Aber die meisten dieser Hausboote haben doch nur so
eine Art Schwimmkörper / Pontons / ...
Vielleicht sind die Brüder damit irgendwo aufgelaufen...?!? 

Wenn das in dem verlinkten Artikel ein Originalfoto ist, dann sieht die Situation wirklich nicht ungefährlich aus!!!!

Gruß

Holger


Nachtrag, hierzu noch folgendes gefunden....








						Angelausflug: Hausboot drohte auf der Müritz zu sinken | Nordkurier.de
					

Angler verunglückten auf der Müritz wegen eines angeblichen Motorschadens. Sie konnten gerettet werden.




					www.nordkurier.de
				



also wirklich aufgelaufen und Leck geschlagen ... alter Schwede, das sieht schon nicht so gut aus...!!!!


----------



## rippi (25. April 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Das der Motor rumzickt, war dem Vermieter bekannt und es wurde nichts unternommen!
> Das war meine letzte Tour in dieses Camp!


Welches Camp war das?


----------



## Vanner (25. April 2022)

Sehr abenteuerlich die Sache. Auf Steinhaufen getrieben und gleich beide Rumpfkörper leck geschlagen, wer´s glaubt. Das ist kein 0815 Material, so schnell geht da nichts kaputt, zumal es eines der etwas höherwertigeren Hausboote ist.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. April 2022)

Vielleicht haben die nur den gefangenen Wels angebunden und der versucht das Boot runter zuziehen …


----------



## Ladi74 (25. April 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Welches Camp war das?


Smöla Feriesenter


----------



## 50er-Jäger (26. April 2022)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe so was bisher noch nicht erlebt, da ich noch kein Hausboot hatte.
> 
> Ich spiele aber schon länger mit dem Gedanken mal eins zu mieten, und bin deshalb neugierig:
> ...


Die typische Ecke, warum die Betonnung beachten, dichter unter Land ist der Weg doch viel kürzer.
Problem nur das die Abkürzung dann bedeutet 1.5m Wasser unterm Kiel mit großen Steinen bis kurz unter die Oberfläche, reicht das als Erklärung was dort passiert ist?
Alle an Bord unfähig so ein Gefährt zu führen, aber hey, Hauptsache der Rubel rollt...


----------



## Heilbutt (27. April 2022)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Die typische Ecke, warum die Betonnung beachten, dichter unter Land ist der Weg doch viel kürzer.
> Problem nur das die Abkürzung dann bedeutet 1.5m Wasser unterm Kiel mit großen Steinen bis kurz unter die Oberfläche, reicht das als Erklärung was dort passiert ist?
> Alle an Bord unfähig so ein Gefährt zu führen, aber hey, Hauptsache der Rubel rollt...



Oha, okay!?! Also möglicherweise oder wahrscheinlich Vorsatz oder zumindest grobe Fahrlässigkeit?!?  
Das kann ja dann durchaus kostspielig für die Jungs werden....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2022)

Heilbutt schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich Vorsatz oder zumindest grobe Fahrlässigkeit?!?
> Das kann ja dann durchaus kostspielig für die Jungs werden....


Jo, die Kaution ist weg.
Ich würde es eher Unfähigkeit nennen, k.A. ob das justiziabel ist?
Diese Mietboote sind garantiert mit einer Karte ausgestattet, diese sollte man auch lesen können und bestenfalls auch noch befolgen!
Das Szenario kann ich mir gut vorstellen, 4 Angler bei der Einführung nur so halb hingehört, der jeweils Andere wirds schon richten, dann gibt es noch ne Böe und alles läuft ausm Ruder?

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, die Kaution ist weg.
> Ich würde es eher Unfähigkeit nennen, k.A. ob das justiziabel ist?
> Diese Mietboote sind garantiert mit einer Karte ausgestattet, diese sollte man auch lesen können und bestenfalls auch noch befolgen!
> Das Szenario kann ich mir gut vorstellen, 4 Angler bei der Einführung nur so halb hingehört, der jeweils Andere wirds schon richten, dann gibt es noch ne Böe und alles läuft ausm Ruder?
> ...




Wir leihen uns selbst die dicken Pötte im Herbst mit 10 Mann, 6 davon haben einen Führerschein, aber nur einer kann wirklich anlegen und mit dem Teil umgehen. Wir kennen die Müritz brauchen keine Karte.
Bei Unwissenden hilft auch die Karte nicht, so ein A3 Teil und dann 117km² drauf abgebildet wird nix, dass abzuschätzen, da helfen eben nur die Tonnen, wenn man die nicht beachtet ist essig...
Man muss aber auch sagen, kaum ein Tourihausboot hat ein Kartenplotter, der nun wirklich nicht viel kostet, das Teil kenne ich von Norge als Standardausstattung mit der Ansage, bei blauer Farbe fahren und gucken, Grün nicht befahren, macht nur Schaden, würde bei den Hausbooten glaube auch sehr hilfreich sein...


----------



## Heilbutt (28. April 2022)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wir leihen uns selbst die dicken Pötte im Herbst mit 10 Mann, 6 davon haben einen Führerschein, aber nur einer kann wirklich anlegen und mit dem Teil umgehen. Wir kennen die Müritz brauchen keine Karte.
> Bei Unwissenden hilft auch die Karte nicht, so ein A3 Teil und dann 117km² drauf abgebildet wird nix, dass abzuschätzen, da helfen eben nur die Tonnen, wenn man die nicht beachtet ist essig...
> Man muss aber auch sagen, kaum ein Tourihausboot hat ein Kartenplotter, der nun wirklich nicht viel kostet, das Teil kenne ich von Norge als Standardausstattung mit der Ansage, bei blauer Farbe fahren und gucken, Grün nicht befahren, macht nur Schaden, würde bei den Hausbooten glaube auch sehr hilfreich sein...



Auf so einer Karte, und wenn es auch nur einlaminierte Ausschnitte sind, stehen aber ja nun mal die Fahrwasser, Untiefen, Tonnen, usw. 
Sowas sollte man meiner Ansicht nach bei Übergabe schon überreicht und erklärt bekommen. Ob´s dann hilft oder nicht ist ne andere Sache. 
Sonst trägt der Vermieter schon eine Gewisse Mitschuld. Insbesondere wenn es in dem Revier wo man rumschippert auch sowas
wie im vorliegenden Fall zu Beachten gibt! Das würde ich bei der Einweisung zwingend erachten, SBF hin oder her.
Die Müritz ist ja auch nicht gerade ein Entenweiher!
Nach meiner Erfahrung tun das die Verleiher in der Regel aber auch, schon alleine aus Eigeninteresse.
Aber klar, ein Kartenausschnitt nützt einem wenig, wenn man nicht weiß wo genau man gerade ist!?!
Stimmt schon, erstaunlich warum diese Boote keinen Plotter haben?! Ist inzwischen doch fast auf jedem Kleinboot Standard.
Man muß natürlich auch draufschauen...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. April 2022)

Hmm, ich frage mich, warum die etwas besseren Hausboote nicht ein Echolot an Bord haben... Wirds zu flach fürs Boot, schlägt das doch Alarm! 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob so ein Hausboot auch ein "Autopilot" hat. Ist der eingeschaltet und niemand ist am Steuerstand, dann wird möglicherweise auch ein Echoalarm überhört oder ignoriert. Alle wollen (in feuchtfröhlicher Stimmung?) angeln und was fangen. 
Alles andere ist egal, Hauptsache die Biervorräte sind gut gekühlt und in ausreichender Menge vorhanden... 

Ob da wohl jeder eine Rettungsweste getragen hat? Leichtsinn, mangelndes Verantwortungsbewußtsein und Unkenntnis bzw. Ignoranz der simplesten Regeln für Wasserfahrzeuge und der Eigenheiten eines großen Gewässers führen und führten meistens zu leichten und schweren Havarien, teils auch mit Personenschäden.


----------



## Vanner (28. April 2022)

Ich habe oft mit Charterbooten zu tun. Die Ausstattung ist unterschiedlich, was Echolote betrifft. Die einfachen Bunbos haben keine Echolote, die besseren Hausboote und Freecamper haben in der Regel immer welche. Charterjachten sind damit generell ausgestattet, viele verfügen auch über Plotter.


----------



## KadeTTHH (29. April 2022)

Ist uns mit nem Angelkutter auch schon passiert, frühmorgens dichter Nebel, man konnte kaum 3m weit schauen und auf einmal rappelt es unterm Kiel. Aufgelaufen, als sich kurz der Nebel lichtet sahen wir, dass wir fast an Land waren, hätten beinahe zum Strand laufen können. 
Was war passiert? Skipper hatte weder Radar noch Echolot angeschmissen, ist nach Gefühl gefahren. Meinte, er könne die Einfahrt blind befahren.
Sind dann zum Glück freigekommen und konnten unseren Angeltripp fortsetzen, Rest der Fahrt blieben die Geräte dann aktiviert.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. April 2022)

Nachdem ich mein ganzes Leben irgendwie mit Booten zu tun hatte, weiß ich eines ganz sicher: Ob 3m Schlauchi oder 30m Azimut Renner - Deppen zur See findet man immer und überall....


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (29. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hmm, ich frage mich, warum die etwas besseren Hausboote nicht ein Echolot an Bord haben... Wirds zu flach fürs Boot, schlägt das doch Alarm!


Selbst wenn du nur 10 Km/h fährst nützt dir der Tiefenalarm am Echolot nichts mehr
Der Geber ist hinten montiert und wenn dieser dir, je nach Gewässerneschaffenheit signalisiert das es nur noch 2 Meter tief ist sitzt du mit dem Bug schon auf den Steinen 
Ich habe bei mir hier im See Kanten da geht es von 5 Meter Tiefe auf 50 cm hoch und das binnen von 10 Meter 
Ich kenne die Müritz nicht, aber das kann ich mir bei jedem anderen See so auch vorstellen
Hier bei mir passiert es mehrfach im Sommer das Unwissende zwischen der Insel und der kleinen Mini Insel fahren wollen, rund um die Insel ist es 5 Meter tief, nur eben nicht zwischen den beiden Inseln, da hat es nur 50 cm 
Meist haut es nur den Motor hoch und die Schraube ist hinüber,aber es kam auch schon vor das Motoren abgerissen sind


----------



## thanatos (29. April 2022)

ja die Meldung ist nun die Woche gelaufen - es wurde spekuliert und klug....
kann denn keiner mal was konkretes ermitteln ? 
Wer fährt - ob mit Fahrrad , Auto oder Boot kann schon mal in eine problematische Situation kommen 
gehört einfach dazu .


----------



## Luis2811 (29. April 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du nur 10 Km/h fährst nützt dir der Tiefenalarm am Echolot nichts mehr
> Der Geber ist hinten montiert und wenn dieser dir, je nach Gewässerneschaffenheit signalisiert das es nur noch 2 Meter tief ist sitzt du mit dem Bug schon auf den Steinen
> Ich habe bei mir hier im See Kanten da geht es von 5 Meter Tiefe auf 50 cm hoch und das binnen von 10 Meter
> Ich kenne die Müritz nicht, aber das kann ich mir bei jedem anderen See so auch vorstellen
> ...


Warum will man den überhaupt da zwischen durch fahren? Kann man sich ja denken das, dass da nicht tief ist.


----------



## Astacus74 (29. April 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Kann man sich ja denken das, dass da nicht tief ist.



Mein alter Herr sagte immer "Überlaß das denken den Kühen, die haben den größeren Kopf"



Gruß Frank


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. Mai 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Mein alter Herr sagte immer "Überlaß das denken den Kühen, die haben den größeren Kopf"
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Mein Opa hat immer gesagt: "Überlass das Denken den Pferden, die haben größere Köpfe." 
Wie sich Sprichwörter doch leicht ändern von Ort zu Ort.
Kannte es bisher nur mit Pferden.


----------



## ollidi (1. Mai 2022)

Kann es sein, daß so etwas auf der Müritz öfters passiert?
Als meine Frau und ich mal von Stralsund nach Hause gefahren sind, haben wir einen Abstecher nach Waren gemacht. Dort hat sich auch direkt vor der Hafeneinfahrt ein Boot festgefahren. Auf dem Bild kann man gut zwei Personen vor dem Boot erkennen, die - natürlich erfolgslos - versucht haben das Boot von Hand wieder frei zu bekommen. Man sieht daran auch sehr schön, wie flach das da ist. 
Der Andrang von Schaulustigen am Ufer war natürlich enorm.


----------



## Astacus74 (1. Mai 2022)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> mit Pferden.



Das waren doch die vor der Apotheke


Gruß Frank


----------



## thanatos (1. Mai 2022)

die Müritz ist zwar ein Binnensee aber ihre Gefährlichkeit ist höher als an der See - man
sollte dort immer auch auf den Himmel achten ein Wetterumschwung - und dann ein ungeeignetes 
Boot - die Wellen sind hoch und kurz .


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> die Müritz ist zwar ein Binnensee aber ihre Gefährlichkeit ist höher als an der See -


Die Müritz ist schlimmer als die screaming sixties - das sagen alle....


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Mai 2022)

Zumindest wirds allzu oft unterschätzt oder von zu vielen leichtsinnigen in Urlaubsstimmung frequentiert....


----------



## KadeTTHH (1. Mai 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das waren doch die vor der Apotheke
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Oder auf dem Flur?


----------



## Wollebre (1. Mai 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß so etwas auf der Müritz öfters passiert?
> Als meine Frau und ich mal von Stralsund nach Hause gefahren sind, haben wir einen Abstecher nach Waren gemacht. Dort hat sich auch direkt vor der Hafeneinfahrt ein Boot festgefahren. Auf dem Bild kann man gut zwei Personen vor dem Boot erkennen, die - natürlich erfolgslos - versucht haben das Boot von Hand wieder frei zu bekommen. Man sieht daran auch sehr schön, wie flach das da ist.
> Der Andrang von Schaulustigen am Ufer war natürlich enorm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405400



Wenn es dort so flach ist, sollte die Einfahrt in den Hafen durch eine Betonnung oder Baken kenntlich gemacht sein.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Mai 2022)

Nur weil keine Boje/Stange dort ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass dort ungehindert gefahren werden kann... 
Gehört zur Törnvorbereitung 

In der Ausbildung beim DMYV hieß es damals - wo Vögel auf ihren Füßen stehn-wirds per Boot nicht weitergehn


----------



## Wollebre (1. Mai 2022)

Hätte vorher die Seekarte anschauen müssen, dann hätte der Beitrag anders ausgeschaut.
s. Anhang, vor der Zufahrt nach Waren liegen vier Tonnen. Ob die wirklich schwarz sind und wie die evtl. markiert/beschriftet sind??? Jedenfalls ist Vorbeifahren mit einem Schiff dieser Größenordnung bei nur 0,5m Tiefe nicht möglich. Das zu überprüfen gehört zur Törnvorbereitung wie Dorschbremse richtig schreibt.
Was Bootsfahren betrifft, bin ich nicht unerfahren. Habe alle benötigte Scheine. Unsere LM27 hatten wir bis zu einer schweren OP in DK liegen. Über die Jahre viele tolle Touren in dänische und deutsche Reviere unternommen. Obwohl GPS on Board war, hat es am meisten Spaß gemacht nur nach Karte und Kompass zu fahren. Jedenfalls sind wir immer sicher in den Heimathafen wieder eingetroffen.


----------



## ollidi (1. Mai 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> die Seekarte


Die Karte erklärt es anschaulich. 
Das Boot ist an der Stelle hängengeblieben, wo auf der Karte "Warener Berg" steht. Also auf der rechten Seite der Karte. Die Untiefe scheint ja auch mit roten Tonnen eingekreist zu sein.
Meine Frau und ich standen auf der eingezeichneten Mole rechts daneben, wo die Wassertiefe mit 11 Meter eingezeichnet ist und haben uns von da aus das Dilemma angeschaut.


----------



## Wollebre (1. Mai 2022)

Da war ich zu weit nördlich....
Das von dir genannte Revier ist klar und deutlich betonnt. Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Mai 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Unsere LM27 hatten wir


Ahh - ein Gemütlichkeitskreuzer... .
Ich liebe die LM 27.....


----------

